# Oh yah Archery Shiras



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just found out this morning about my resident moose tag. Got my bow shooting well and looking forward to September. Any one else hunting moose this year?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wyogoose,

Congrats on the moose tag. My dad and I are headed up to British Columbia this afternoon. Chasing the moose up there. I can't wait. I'll look forward to your success.


----------

